# Old music about traveling



## Kim Chee (Sep 23, 2014)

There is a ton of old music out there that pertains to traveling. If you have a catchy tune to share, please do.


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 23, 2014)

I just saw the movie Thank You for Smoking. This song was the last bit of music in the movie and I'm sure plenty of us can relate:


----------



## yellowbrickfreeway (Sep 23, 2014)

Aside from the Hank's and Woody and all that, while it's not super intensely related to traveling for some reason I thought of this song. I love this crazy bastard


----------



## Ristoncor (Sep 23, 2014)

Not really about travelling, per se, but kind of about the mindset of not wanting to be stuck in the day to day life. 

Malvina Reynolds has a lot of great songs; It Isn't Nice (about protests), I Don't Mind Failing (another song that pertains to the mindset of not wanting to do the regular thing in life).


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 24, 2014)

yellowbrickfreeway said:


> Aside from the Hank's and Woody and all that, while it's not super intensely related to traveling for some reason I thought of this song. I love this crazy bastard
> 
> I really like that song!


----------



## yellowbrickfreeway (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm glad! If you don't already know about him I highly suggest listening to all his music. Way ahead of his time. Not much on YouTube, pretty hard to find without going to a record store but I think you can download Moon Over Madison on utorrent if ya got it! (Album with that song and many other rad ones)


----------



## CelticWanderer (Nov 19, 2014)

< das me and my buddy

 And thats Shakey Graves, probably my favorite musician right now.


----------

